# Kunz Scraper Plane, an excellent product



## a1Jim

Very good review Mike 
I'm a bit surprised in the results because here in the states Kunz tools are considered rather low end tools. Looks like your experience shatters that image. Thanks a lot for the great review and the photo lay out.


----------



## alba

Great Review Mike,
I've a few of these one Stanley SW and two Record
They originally came with a double edged blade. Ouch!
Jamie


----------



## stefang

*Jim* Kunz has an economy line and a premium line. This plane is part of their economy line. I think they sell only the economy tools in the States judging from ads I've seen them in, but if this plane is any indication, I would expect even their economy line to be pretty good. Do you know anyone who has bought a Kunz tool and is disappointed with it? I admit that the color may not give the quality appearance, but the Germans like green.

*Jamie* I guess this one could be used double edged too, but then sliding it into the tool might ruin one edge. I did notice in the catalog that the blade came with one edge at 110 degrees. I hadn't noticed this before I sharpened it, but I wonder why they make it that way.


----------



## SPalm

Nice. Thanks.
It looks easier than hand scraping - which is a skill that I am not too good at.
Maybe I just might have to go with a holder plane.

Steve


----------



## a1Jim

Mike 
I never thought that a German company would turn out poor product either. I did buy a Kunz #2 hand plane years ago and the casting seemed rough as a cob on it, over the years I've heard others turn their nose up at them and act like they were considered the worst products around, other than that I have not heard more about Kunz. I certainly would value your opinion over any hear say that's out there.


----------



## stefang

*Steve* If you get a scraper plane I think you will be amazed how much easier it is to work with compared to a card type cabinet scraper. I know that I sure was amazed by the difference. I am hoping that I won't be doing much sanding in the future. Time will tell.

*Jim* I wouldn't want to endorse Kunz economy line of hand planes since I have never tried any aside from the scraper plane, but I have seen ads in Wooden Boat mag. with offers of Kunz planes from the Wooden Boat Store where they are advertised as good value for the money. They don't usually sell poor quality products from that store, but your own experience may still be relevant. That said, maybe they have improved their general quality since you bought yours. Handplanes are in again and many manufacturers have improved their lines a great deal.

As for myself, I was planning to buy a Kunz smoother, a Jackplane and a foreplane from their premium line, but I decided instead to order Dictum's own brand of these planes because they are less expensive and after reading about them I decided to take a chance and order them, which I did today. So another review will be on it's way in a couple of weeks or so with either a very disappointed or very happy Mike writing it. The Dick planes are bedrock design and the irons are over 1/8" (3.2mm) thick, the same as the Lie-Nielsen planes, but a lesser overall quality, I'm quite sure. These 3 planes will be costing me over $500 including freight, 25% added value tax and probably around $90 import duty. I hope they will be worth it. Life has it's little risks.

I have been using my 30 year old Stanley Jackplane up to now and A Stanley bailey smoother. The jackplane is by far the better of the two, but I dropped the Jack on a concrete floor about 15 years ago and broke off one of the cheeks. It still works well, but I hate to look at it.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Mike you made a believer out of me!!!!!! I have been thinking of getting a hand scraper. In fact I looked at several at antique shops in Shipshewanna, Ind. on Monday. I just have to make or buy one. I do have an old Red Devil wood scraper that works good when I put a real keen edge on it, but that one you have looks like a fine tool that I'll use a lot. Thank you so much for the review!!


----------



## stefang

I hope you find one you like Jim. The Kunz is of course a copy of the old Stanley #80, so maybe you will get lucky and find and old Stanley. I have plans in one of my old Woodworker's Journal mags. of a wooden scraper plane, but I like the heft and precision of this one over the wood one.


----------



## a1Jim

No more planes or scrapers for me Mike I have about 50 now that I use very little.


----------



## stefang

Sorry Jim. it was Jim Jakosh I was addressing.


----------



## jbertelson

Interesting, Mike. I have a few scraper holders from Veritas that I have yet to use. But they will get used now that I am back in the shop.

As I have said before, I like to use hand tools now and then. But I have to limit their use to minor parts of a project since they are too hard on my wrists and finger joints.


----------



## stefang

I am only a moderate user of hand tools myself Jim, but I just find them more convenient and even sometimes necessary for the type of work I'm doing now. Luckily I can still use them, but I do leave the heavy work to the machines. I am all excited about the handplanes I ordered. I can't wait to get them. At my age it is wonderful to still be able to get excited about anything!


----------



## b2rtch

I have a Stanley scraper plane from the late 1800's and it looks almost identical to this one.
Thank you for the review. 
I never grind a bevel on my scrapers on the contrary I make sure that they are perfect ninety degrees.


----------



## stefang

This one is a copy of the original Stanley #80. I suppose it would work without the bevel, but I took the advice from the Highland woodworking site to use 45 degrees and I'm extremely happy with it's performance. They did say that 30 degrees was ok too. I do have all of my card scrapers at 90 degrees, but I have to tilt item forward while in use. However, if 90 degree works well for you that is what counts. According to the mfg. the Kunz blade came with a factory 110 degree bevel, so there seems to quite a difference of opinion as to what bevel should be used. Personally I think the least bevel necessary is the way to go if only to save on the blade.


----------



## TechRedneck

Thanks Mike

I have been looking at one of these. A Stanley #80 is hard to find and always wondered if the Kuntz was any good. I have the WR #80 and use it for glue clean up only due to its poor quality. This may do the trick for finish work prior to saving up for a scraper plane.


----------



## SteviePete

It has taken a long time for me to be efficient with the #80. I usually start with a card scraper or profile scraper and finish with #80 or #112 scraper plane. Still takes time but don't have "accidents" like with sandpaper. I use figured maple, figured walnut and exotics (avoids the dust) mostly. Good luck, steve. On Wisconsin!


----------



## stefang

*Steve* The marquetry that I scraped had walnut and african blackwood in it and it handled both beautifully, though I don't know if that would be a fair test. The marquetry was made from solid woods, not veneers.


----------



## JohnChung

A scraper plane. Tempting tool…... So far a smoother has served me well. But at the look of the stock, it works wonders on figured wood.


----------



## DustyMark

Mike:

Thanks for your review. I've got an old Stanley No. 80 that I've used for over 20 years. It is my favorite surfacing tool by far. I own a very nice Lie-Nielson cabinet maker's scraper, but I typically grab my No. 80 first. Every panel that I've produced over 12"-15" wide (my Makita 12" and eventually my 3 hp Delta 15" planer capacities) has been flattened with a Record smoothing plane and then a No. 80 scraper. I was going to do a review on the Stanley No. 80 a while back until I discovered it was no longer in production.

There are various blades from other manufacturers you could install in the Kunz. I believe every fine woodworker should own one of these and learn how to use it. I've had good results with a 45 degree bevel.


----------



## stefang

I was sure surprised at how well it worked. Well beyond my expectations, especially since I have read so many posts where folks are have problems with their #80 scrapers. I wonder if that is mainly due to not getting the right burr on the blade and/or not setting the blade at the right depth. Highland Woodworking recommended setting the plane on a flat surface and pressing the blade down until it was evenly touching the surface all across the edge.Worked like a charm! I'm new to this type of scraper, but 47 years of marriage has taught me how to follow instructions. That doesn't mean I trust the GPS navigation system in the car though.


----------



## Brit

Great review Mike. I think I'd have to paint it black though. )


----------



## stefang

*Andy* Luckily I have some green machines in my shop so it fits right in! You wouldn't like my new planes either. They are painted brown! I just can't seem to do anything right today, (or any other day for that matter).


----------



## pintodeluxe

Interesting, I have not seen a cabinet scraper with a 45 degree bevel. The card scrapers and cabinet scrapers I have used were all 90 degrees with a burr.

Looks like it works great, I'll have to give it a try. 
That board off the bandsaw is all the proof I need.


----------



## stefang

*Willie* I was surprised too when I learned about the 45 degree blade angle, but it seems logical because the blade is held vertically in the scraper plane instead of the top being inclined forward while in use like for card scrapers.


----------



## Sanity

Mike, Thank you for posting this review and the link. I bought a cabinet scraper some time ago when a local woodworking store had a clearance sale but have not got around to using it yet. I don't know if you are able to get Fine Wood Working in Norway, but they have an interesting article about using and setting up a cabinet scraper in this month's edition.


----------



## stefang

Hi *Stuart*, I have subscribed to FWW for many years, but I gave up my subscription this year, although I still subscribe to the FWW.com. *Thanks for the tip*. I did find the article here on FWW.com. I did my setup exactly the same way, except for the last step with the pointed end of the burnisher. My shavings are smaller because I put almost no flex in the blade because I wanted a fine cut. I'm glad to see that he recommends a 45 degree bevel angle, as not everyone agrees with it, but it sure worked well for me.


----------

